# Boozer.........Opts IN



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We'll a few months ago it looked the other way, but for the last couple months it has became evident that this was what would happen. Boozer has opted in, and will be back unless a trade takes place.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. He is accident prone and has a big mouth. But when he is ON he is a hell of a player. Have you herd if Memo is in or out?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Boozer had to decide by 5 p.m., Memo has to decide by 10.p.m tonight, there are rumors going that Memo may go over seas if he can get the same amount of money, mainly because of his fathers condition, but this is just a rumor. Since they are locked up with nearly 13 more million on the books with Boozer, I hope they put Memo in front of Milsap for bringing him back first, although I hope they bring all 3 back and then make moves from their. I have a feeling Memo will opt out, but the Jazz will possibly have an extension already in play with him or being discussed.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope they are able to re-sign Memo, He is able to pull the big guys out of the paint because they have to respect his outside play and that helps the pick-n-roll. But i also would like them to re-sign Milsap, he stepped up last year for the Jazz and I think the Jazz should step up for him this year.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

elkaholic226 said:


> I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. He is accident prone and has a big mouth. But when he is ON he is a hell of a player. Have you herd if Memo is in or out?


One thing I do like about Boozer though is, even on television you can hear him talking and yelling, he's the only one truly communicating on the floor, he's also the only one who cares enough about Deron to yell when a hard blind pick is going to hit him. Really some of the problems of the Jazz last season were not understanding what was going on out there, I do feel when Boozer is out there he is productive and dose understand what is going on on the floor and at least communicates with the rest of the team, he seems to be a fairly good leader on the floor, so maybe a big mouth isn't so bad. All we have to know is listen to what he says ("I'm opting out") (the cleveland situation) and know he is going to do the opposite. Boozer a valuable peace and admit it or not the Jazz got better today not worse, although the financial situation did get worse.

Hopefully the Jazz keep him for a few months , if it's working and the Jazz are at the top keep the team how it is (whether it is with Memo, Boozer, and Milsap, or only 2 of them) and pay the luxury tax this season. If the Jazz don't succeed before February (the deadline for the luxury tax threshold) then the runs over, trade him and the runs over, because if it isn't working before the lux tax deadline and the Jazz aren't one of the top teams in the west there isn't anything left with the core of this team and its time to change things and not pay the lux tax. Really the Jazz aren't in a bad financial situation yet.

Anyway I hope they bring all 3 back, try it healthy with last seasons team, if it works by around January and the Jazz are close to the top of the western conference pay the tax and try to win it all, if things aren't good and the Jazz are near the bottom (5th or less) then trade, unload, and don't pay the lux tax, assess the situation when the team dose what it can do and go from there.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with you. I also think it is Boozers best intrest to stay because a point guard like Williams makes him look good!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

elkaholic226 said:


> I hope they are able to re-sign Memo, He is able to pull the big guys out of the paint because they have to respect his outside play and that helps the pick-n-roll. But i also would like them to re-sign Milsap, he stepped up last year for the Jazz and I think the Jazz should step up for him this year.


I would like all 3 back as well, but Memo over Milsap period IMO. It's great to have Boozer back, Jazz fans need to quite hating him so much. And without an extension and not having a market this off season we will get his all this season, I hope. One thing most Jazz fans won't look at because they hate Boozer so much is, Boozer when he plays teams multiple times, plays them well whether they scout him or not. But Milsap once a team has seen him and played against him 2 or 3 times, he has a significant drop in numbers because the team whose seen him before has scouted him. Milsap is a bench player that at tops deserves 5-6 million in my opinion an no more. If you can't play well after being scouted by a team, well then you should be coming off the bench. Boozer is a true starter, he is injury prone, but is a true starter. No one can predict that Boozer will get injured or not, yes he may have had his share of injuries but, they have all been freak injuries to and all pretty bad ones, its not like he is sitting out for nothing. He may never have an injury again, he could also have a career ending injury this season, but that can be said about any player, NO ONE REALLY KNOWS. Jazz fans just need to grow up and get over the fact Boozer said some stupid things back in December, he committed himself to us for at least one more season, he came back to the Jazz, now its time to forgive and forget because unless he gets traded, which whether he is or not it won't be immediate, he is part of the Jazz roster as of now, and no Jazz fans should be rumbling over this.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Hopefully Booze will play with some intensity and dedication that has been lacking now that he will be in a contract year. I like Paul, but he isn't worth more than mid-level. The Jazz have already made the mistake of signing somebody long term for more than they were worth with AK, I hope they don't make that mistake with Paul. The Jazz are going to end up in the luxury tax with a team that is probably only the 4th or 5th best team in the west, if that. I don't think it is worth it. 

Shane


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Though I do feel Jazz fans are justified in some criticisms, I'm happy for Carlos Boozer. He's one of the only Jazz stars to ever choose to come here from someplace else. He chose Utah over other suitors. We didn't draft or make a trade for him. _He chose to be in Utah_. The fact that he runs his mouth too much just makes me laugh and remember the good old days with the Mailman. Boozer is a beast offensively. There's nobody in the league that can contain him because he uses both hands equally well and shoots a nice jumper in addition to his power game. His offensive game is perfect for the Jazz's system.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to see Boozer opt in. I've not been in the "hate-on-Boozer" band wagon. He's dang good and I really don't know who is better that the Jazz could get.

As for Okur - I am among the minority that really don't get the Okur lovefest. Looking at teams that have won championships, none of them have ever done it with a center that played shooting guard. I know all the arguments about stretching the defense and all that. If that is indeed a viable approach, then why have teams that do it never won a title? Ever. I'd rather have a center that plays center, and a shooting guard that plays shooting guard. With Korver and Okur, I'm not sure we have either. Its great to see a big guy hit a three now and again, but it is not in the formula for a title. I hope he opts out.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Glad to see Boozer opt in. I've not been in the "hate-on-Boozer" band wagon. He's dang good and I really don't know who is better that the Jazz could get.
> 
> As for Okur - I am among the minority that really don't get the Okur lovefest. Looking at teams that have won championships, none of them have ever done it with a center that played shooting guard. I know all the arguments about stretching the defense and all that. If that is indeed a viable approach, then why have teams that do it never won a title? Ever. I'd rather have a center that plays center, and a shooting guard that plays shooting guard. With Korver and Okur, I'm not sure we have either. Its great to see a big guy hit a three now and again, but it is not in the formula for a title. I hope he opts out.


Didn't Bill Lambear (sp) shoot pretty well from outside? I've heard that comparison a number of times.

The biggest positive that I see out of all of this is that come next summer the Jazz will be in a good position to dump a bunch of salary should they decide to go after someone. That's how they got Boozer. He didn't come here because he really wanted to play in Utah, he came here because the Jazz would pay him the most. A lot of guys will be available next summer, hopefully they can pick up a power forward who has more than just an offensive game, someone who will play in Utah for the right price. If not, at least a big body at the 5 who will play some D.

Shane


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Bill Laimbeer shot very well from the outside. He also had two of the best interior defenders in the NBA at the time covering down low: Dennis Rodman and Rick Mahorn.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

The paper said Memo opted " in "along with Boozer and Korver.


----------

